# Should I add brackets to my coffee table design



## acj (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm attempting to reproduce this coffee table: http://www.crateandbarrel.com/edgewood-coffee-table/s588019

My plan is to use mortises on the legs glued to 1/2 inch tenons on the 8 pieces that run between the legs. Meaning the 4 top pieces that the table top sits on and the 4 bottom ones that the boards that make up the skirt sit on. 

Will that combined with using finishing nails and glue to secure the top of the table to the frame be sufficient to keep this stable or should I also screw metal brackets on the inside of the legs?

Apologies if I'm not using correct terminology to describe what I'm trying to do and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mortise and tenon will be plenty strong.

If your top is solid wood, I would not glue and nail. :smile:


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

No reason for brackets even if you didn't have the bottom stretchers, Just make sure your joinery is tight. Also I would leave exposed nails on it just for appearance. If you must, only put one nail in the center of each board, and only if the boards are kept loose and not glued into a panel. The thing is you could easily attach the boards from the underside and leave no visible fasteners.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would NOT use any nails. 

The joints you describe with glue will be all of the strength that table needs.

George


----------



## acj (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll let you all know how it turns out. 

@GeorgeC, would you just attach the top with glue then? I live in New York and I move frequently so I'm worried about durability.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

acj said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> @GeorgeC, would you just attach the top with glue then? I live in New York and I move frequently so I'm worried about durability.


A proper glue job is very strong. Better than nails. Nails loosen and pull out.

George


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Hate to disagree, but never glue a top down. Wood moves, glue doesn't.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*



TylerJones said:


> Hate to disagree, but never glue a top down. Wood moves, glue doesn't.


You can glue your top pieces together fine, but don't glue them to the rails. Use "Z" clips that attach from underneath and fit into a saw kerf on the rails. These allow the top to move slightly across it's width, while keeping it in place. Like these:
1-1/2'' Z-Clips, (Includes 20 Clips/10 sets) - Amazon.com

Or these:
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/TT-0104/Table-Top-Fasteners

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=784


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A simple way to install the top would be to edge glue and clamp the pieces to make up the top. Add cleats to the aprons on all four sides. Those are nothing more than a strip of wood approximately 1" to 1½" glued on edge, so the top of the cleat is flush with the top of the apron. 
On the ends (long grain), screw the center down from underneath. For the sides, elongate the holes in the cleat, and use a pan head screw with a washer. These can be snug, but not tight.

In essence what you have is that the top can then move cross grain from the center out. The cleats provide the fastening support, and add strength to the apron. No need to go to the trouble of grooving the aprons and buying clips.
.
















 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Duplicate post.


.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TylerJones said:


> Hate to disagree, but never glue a top down. Wood moves, glue doesn't.


In the table he is building I do not think that is going to be a problem.

George


----------

